# Outlook 2003 ( PC ) to Entourage 2004



## IanTate (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello All,

I've read through a bunch of the threads on the forum about getting mail from my old Windows XP system, into my new Mac. I just have a hard time swallowing that there is no tool of some sort ( save the scripts that I saw on one site, very good, but 83 of them to do what I need to do ! ) to import the .PST file from Outlook 2003 PC to my New Office 2004 Entourage mail on my Mac.

Before I set off on the task of running the scripts, is there a tool I am missing ?


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 15, 2005)

The only tool provided by Microsoft transfers .pst files created by Outlook 2001, its last MacOS 9 client, to Entourage 2004. Microsoft does not provide a mechanism for any other transition to Entourage. It's one of those things that makes Mac users feel warm and fuzzy about Microsoft.


----------



## pt (Aug 15, 2005)

Two potential solutions:

The first was successfully tried by a friend.
http://www.littlemachines.com -Outlook2Mac. 10 bucks.

The other method (which I have heard of, but never tried):
-load mozilla onto wintel machine
-import emails into mozilla
-load mozilla onto mac
-import email files onto the mac
Apparently mozilla-based email files work cross-platform. The mail program is part of the mozilla suite (it's called thunderbird separately, but I believe there are differences between mozilla suite's email and thunderbird)

Hope this helps.


----------



## IanTate (Aug 18, 2005)

I spent the $10.00 for the Outlook2Mac. I figured that I could not go wrong for $10.00. Easy to setup and use. The contacts went right in, just drag and drop, as did the e-mail folders. However, even after experting the Calendar in all the formats that Outlook2Mac supported I was never able to get the Cal. items into the new Entourage 2004. Still not a waste for $10.00. I found ( just for fun ) importing the items from Outlook PC to the iCal and Mail and Address book native to OSX a snap. ALL of my data went right in without a hitch, and I had over 800 pieces of mail and 250 contacts.

Just wanted to share my experience,

Ian


----------

